# I (almost) don't care what people think of me



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm slowly getting there. There was a day when what other people thought was _all_ that mattered. Getting beyond that stage feels like liberation by itself. Gradually, I'm shifting my focus from what other people think about me, to how _I_ feel and what _I_ want. I'm certainly not at the point where I'm completely free, but I can see a day when I will be.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

I am happy for you. How did you make that shift?


----------



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm not sure :stu . I think it's just the direction my life has gone in.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sounds like you're doing good. I think its pretty hard to get 100% so you don't care what other people think.

I'm sort of the same lately


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

the i dont give a **** attitude would be nice for me to adopt. I wish I could do it all the time but its hard, requires quite the self esteem.


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah, and i think, this is the key.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

That's great User. Keep working on yourself. Seems like you are almost there.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------

